# les applications pour powerbook G4 "10.4.11"



## simosim (21 Mai 2011)

saluuut tous le monde ;

je cherche des liens pour telecharger ," windows live messenger (dernier version) , picasa , microsoft office ...." sur powerbook G4 "mac os x  10.4.11"

et merciii a touus


----------



## marctiger (22 Mai 2011)

Pourquoi ne cherches-tu pas sur Google tout simplement, tu aurais trouvé depuis longtemps ?


----------

